# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  BB-код зачеркивания

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, 

к списку BB-кодов добавлен код зачеркивания текста (strike).

Для зачеркивания текста возьмите его в тэги 



```
[st][/st]
```

Пример:

Этот текст зачеркнут

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

